# What do you pay for pasture board + other questions.



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

In my area pasture board comes in a variety of options from self care to full care and anything in-between.

Most common are:
1. Complete self care, you provide and do everything.
2. Self-Care hay included in board.
3. Self-care feed and bedding provided.
4. Partial care, you provided feed, BO will feed and muck once a day.
5. Partial, you provide feed, BO will either muck or feed once a day but not both.
6. Full care pasture board, you provide feed/ bedding they do the work
7. Full care the barn provided and does everything.

These typically run from $200-$350 per month.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I forgot to add; I'm in NE Florida and it's fairly cheap up here, but down south it's more expensive due to property values and cost of living.

I like to have a place to train and ride, I like to have a round pen and a place to do flatwork and jumping. I like to do XC work, but that kind of set up isn't a must as there are places to haul out and a large Equestrian center that does night schooling if I need it. There are also plenty of trail riding opportunities around my area.

I also like to have a wash rack, and a decent sized shelter available. 

I would love a indoor arena for summer riding as it gets so hot and humid here for about 9 months out of the year that it's miserable and torture to ride during the day and the nights aren't much better.

I also greatly appreciate a flexible boarding arrangement that allows me to add on services if need be. If I have to go out of town for any reason I like to know that I can arrange to have the horse(s) fed and mucked out at least while I'm gone.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I live in Latvia, so nowhere near you, but just for the sake of interest - 

I pasture board in a part-care facility. The BO provides huge pastures, ad-lib hay and water, as well as cares for fencing. There are two riding arenas - one large for jumping, with a set of jumps, the other is smaller; and a round pen. I've got space for my tack and feed, and I have to provide any additional feed and supplements - the BO then feeds them. We also have an access to fantastic trails in a nature reserve. For this, I pay 100 eur monthly in the winter, and 80 eur during summer months, when the horses feed on grass in the pastures.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

In my area of North Texas, pasture board generally means self-care. It ranges from $80-200/month for the pasture space, and you provide all feed and care of your own horse. Some will have stalls available for inclement weather, but you provide bedding and are responsible for cleaning. Price will depend on other amenities at the facility - arenas, tack storage, etc. It's very rare to find this type of board at fancy facilities; it's usually the no-frills places.

Small paddocks w/3 sided sheds are common here, and they average $350/month. These usually have all feed included, but no cleanup/poop pickup unless you do it yourself. By current facility (where I pay $450 for full care with stall and daily turnout) does have a limited number of paddock spaces for self-care at $165 mo, with stalls available - but again, you're responsible for all feed and cleanup.


----------



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

I pay $175 for pasture boarding. The going rate is around $225.
I live in Western Maryland.
It include multiple (2-4) round bales in field (7 horses). Grain 2x a day. My mare gets 1.5 scoops of senior feed and 1 scoop of hay pellet a scoop is 3 quarts... 2x a day. They have a nice size run-in shelter. They separate horses when they are being fed. 
The facilities have cross country jumps and round pen also heated tack room.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Near Seattle, WA

$ 550 month
free choice alfalfa hay. all day/night turnout with herd, or with one or two pasturemates. tack storage. small outdoor riding pasture. immediate access to large trail riding area.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Shosadlbrd said:


> What do you pay for pasture board? Is this the going rate in your area?
> What State do you live in?
> What are the services/options you get or is it self care?
> What are the facilities you have access to?
> Any other details you would like to offer?


IN
Pasture board (outdoors 24/7 with or without shelter) full care = $215-$275 (I pay $275 as this last drought we had drove up board costs for obvious reasons). 

Included in my board is daily monitoring of my horses, no charge for feeding out extra grain, supplements, extra hay, etc. No charge for blanketing or emergency care, the owner goes out and checks on every horse daily and if one's acting odd she takes care of it. 

Our facilities include a roundpen, a tackroom and a front yard to ride in. However there's lots of fields around us and we usually ride our horses down roads and in fields (or ride them out in the pastures) 

The going rate range is generally: $175-$400 for pasture board (full care), they usually do not provide the same care that my barn provides at no cost; they charge extra. 

I've been at other barns and even though I've paid less my horses were never looked after as much as they are now, they were only allowed on pasture certain times of the day and in a dry lot and often in winter I would be forced to pay money to stall them even though I wanted them outside.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I always wondered why our area is so expensive. well, what I really mean is if board is so cheap in other areas, are wages also less? is it all relative, or what? because the board rates most often quoted on HF are a steal by our standards.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Tiny I suppose in my area it's because the places with decent board are old farmers who will throw your horses out with the cows. Typically they're already working out there so lots of them just do it as a side job. I boarded at one place briefly that raised carribu for hunting, people in the 'actual barns' would freak when they saw that my horses were turned out with horned mammoths! :lol: All jokes aside though I only paid $75 a month for that lot, all because the people were already out there feeding their caribu and didn't have too much problem dumping extra grain over for two horses. Though in persepctive for any major breed shows I look at about six hours to six days worth of driving, so that's probably a factor as well!


----------



## GOLDnDIAMONDS (Dec 30, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> I always wondered why our area is so expensive. well, what I really mean is if board is so cheap in other areas, are wages also less? is it all relative, or what? because the board rates most often quoted on HF are a steal by our standards.


Because like me you live in the city. I am originally from a little farm town in the Central Valley of CA and board prices there are at least $100 less than where I currently live (Denver). It's all relative.

I board a little farther from town just for that reason. Pasture board is $270 a month, but it's actually small dry lots with 5-10 horses depending on the size and it includes hay twice daily, and the BO is responsible for repairs and keeping it clean. They have automatic waterers so water doesn't need to be changed or filled. 

I stall board with turn out and the only thing extra included (other than the stall and making sure my pony gets from point a to point b of course) is grain. Price is $405. The difference I saved after moving from the city to the outskirts? About $100 a month, even after factoring in the extra gas to drive a little farther.

This place has a hot walker, wash rack, a tack room, large outdoor, massive indoor, trailer parking, access to decent trails, and equipment for setting up gymkhana type events or jumps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I always wondered why our area is so expensive. well, what I really mean is if board is so cheap in other areas, are wages also less? is it all relative, or what? because the board rates most often quoted on HF are a steal by our standards.


Move pretty much an hour any direction in WA and you'll find it's much cheaper. When I moved up from the Enumclaw/Auburn area to the Eastside I couldn't believe the board prices. Any land within about half an hour of Microsoft can be sold for a big mark-up, which drives up the boarding costs in the area. 

So yes, it does have a lot to do with wages being higher, with all the tech jobs right in the area. The most expensive barn I could find down in Enumclaw/Auburn area costs the same for full care board as most midrange places in the Eastside.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

What do you pay for pasture board? $75 per month
Is this the going rate in your area? Nopes; it's one of the lowest boards around.
What State do you live in? Alabama
What are the services/options you get or is it self care? Self care!
What are the facilities you have access to? Dressage arena, jumps, some cross country jumps, round pen, lighted arena.
Any other details you would like to offer? The facilities are super nice for such a low price.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't boarded in awhile, my horse passed away in 2008, but last fall I did check out a few stables in my area, I was thinking of getting a horse at that time (that has since changed though). Hay is plentiful in my area, so we're pretty fortunate.


What do you pay for pasture board? Is this the going rate in your area? Anywhere from $150 to $200; going rate at most barns in my area
What State do you live in? Wisconsin (western area, an hour east of St. Paul, Minnesota)
What are the services/options you get or is it self care? It is full care, grain (usually) and hay at least twice a day, sometimes three times daily; nice large pastures on several acres
What are the facilities you have access to? Indoor arena, outdoor arena, trails, barn to bring horse into for grooming/bathing and so on
Any other details you would like to offer? Large facilities with good fencing (some have vinyl fencing), trainer available, many people show, also many also just like to trail ride; huge beautiful pastures, with mares and gelding separated


----------

